# Found



## ander389 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking at it again??? It wasn't a 8.5 yellow cataract oar by chance???


----------



## BlueRiverShiver (Jun 9, 2009)

*No, It is definitely a duckie paddle.*

No, It is definitely a duckie paddle.


----------



## sno2h2o (Mar 20, 2008)

ander389 said:


> Looking at it again??? It wasn't a 8.5 yellow cataract oar by chance???


 I've got an 8.5 yellow... I lost a 9 and a friend called thinking it was mine. Brian 970-393-2476


----------



## crae (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool, I bet it is my friend Melissa's paddle that you have found. She lives in Dillon also and had a little yard sale a couple weeks ago I will direct her towards this posting asap!! Thanks for reporting


----------



## coronet (Mar 29, 2007)

*Duckie paddle*



BlueRiverShiver said:


> Calisle duckie paddle on Upper Blue River


Is it an orange magic 210 cm that comes apart?


----------

